# max caster draws insane heat (people are calling for him to be canceled)



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

impressively done young man........ur future is bright.......u just worked the sensitive people into a shoot like the goats used to........

look at the replies bruh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367323014237405184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367303804232884238

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367303852563828739

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367304184081625089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367304390244241411https://twitter.com/bpkosher/status/1367304578354528258
https://twitter.com/Kratzicorn/status/1367303615413686273
https://twitter.com/Cold__Coffin/status/1367303768161865729
https://twitter.com/JamesPughie91/status/1367303885463896067


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Best heel after MJF easy.
The hate he got from that line LOL...a real heat


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean cancelling aside, I definitely noticed that and it was in pretty bad taste since it did happen like a day ago and the woman was shot. Kinda a bad idea to go with that out of all the lines just to get people annoyed.

But I guess he got heel heat out of it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I fucking hate modern 18-34 fans and their applying political correctness to everything. Cunts are the reason wrestling is in the place it is in. 

Pro wrestling is magical in that it's scripted like a movie or TV show. It is also very improvised and able to tap into current events. Shamelessly and safely blurring reality and fiction... in a good way.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I mean cancelling aside, I definitely noticed that and it was in pretty bad taste since it did happen like a day ago and the woman was shot. Kinda a bad idea to go with that out of all the lines just to get people annoyed.
> 
> But I guess he got heel heat out of it.


this reply confrims max has it.........what a heat magnet......well done max


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These are the types of people who will kill the wrestling business if they're catered too.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Eh, I’ve heard waaay worse. Not classy by any means, but the dude is a fucking heel gimmick rapper. If it wasn’t this, it would be something else they’d be bitching about.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I swear you can’t say anything anymore. Every word hurts someone’s feelings


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Meh. It made for good bars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Caster is awesome.

Hopefully AEW ignores the eternally offended on twitter.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

It always bothered me how despite it being easier than ever to get a reaction from people like this, companies have avoided leaning into that reality. A heel garnering heel heat, imagine that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Getting actual heat is good. It is not like he actually shot the guy or saying words could possibly affect his health. People need to stop overreacting about words.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job kid


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Caster is coming into his own especially the diss tracks that shit made me laugh nicely done.

Caster is no different then a comedian or late night host making cracks at headlines people are too sensitive.

Now caster just knock off the finger sucking and I might be a full blown fan .....but it's super awkward man knock it off.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't get the reference.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

yeah, I don't care. I'm sick of woke, politically charged fans getting offended at everything. heels aren't supposed to make you secretly want to like them. and the worst part is, it's fans like these that shape what wrestling is becoming.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I didn't get the reference.


Gaga had her dogs taken and the dude dog walker got popped. I think he is alive


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Even John Cena didn't cross this line back in '04 where it would've been more accepted. This was distastefully cheap heat used to compensate for his shitty substance. He sucks and knows he can't get this kind of reaction with his usual awful lyrics.*



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I didn't get the reference.


*Lady Gaga's dog walker was actually shot 4 times the other day and the dogs were stolen.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Even John Cena didn't cross this line back in '04 where it would've been more accepted. This was distastefully cheap heat used to compensate for his shitty substance. He sucks and knows he can't get this kind of reaction with his usual awful lyrics.
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga's dog walker was actually shot 4 times the other day and the dogs were stolen.*


He's still alive though. Normally I'd be against disrespecting the dead but he survived. I mean I can see how people could get mad at this but it wasn't too bad in my opinion.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Even John Cena didn't cross this line back in '04 where it would've been more accepted. This was distastefully cheap heat used to compensate for his shitty substance. He sucks and knows he can't get this kind of reaction with his usual awful lyrics.
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga's dog walker was actually shot 4 times the other day and the dogs were stolen.*


Cena didn't cross a line like that, but he would make homophobic innuendos in some of his raps that I guarantee would make certain fans lose their shit if they were said today. the only thing I think is different is fans would be less likely to go all in hard with the "cancel" bullshit on Cena because he would have lots of fans defending him and this Max Caster guy is basically unknown and and an easy target.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Honestly it's kinda fucked up. But overall it's no biggie given that it's rapping gimmick and shit like that makes it in to people's rhymes all the time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's still alive though. Normally I'd be against disrespecting the dead but he survived. I mean I can see how people could get mad at this but it wasn't too bad in my opinion.


*That's still fresh, permanent trauma that's obviously going to be highly offensive since you can still count the hours when it happened. *


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

twitter woulda shut down if this was released in 2021


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

It's just more fake outrage from the PC Police. People should just worry about their own morality, not go around policing fictional TV characters online.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's still fresh, you can still count the hours when it happened. *


So the line would be okay next week?


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

All this is gonna do is gain him more publicity and eyeballs.. Someone is gonna get offended and rant about not watching ever again and people are gonna ask about what and why and they’ll find it out it’s from a wrestling guy doing John Cena’s gimmick from 17 years ago. Some of them will laugh and move on, others are gonna cringe maybe because of the attempt or because of how lame the gimmick is in this day and age and for how wrestling never changed after they stopped watching it, and a very few portion will actually get offended and call out for cancellation 

He’s not getting canceled anytime soon for spitting a rap verse, the cancel culture doesn’t have that reach or pull with the rest of society to cancel a wrestler for a promo


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm telling you, you want to create the closet thing to the next Austin? Have a character that is anti SJW. Have him make make sexist jokes. Have him "misgender" people. Have him make fun of covid fear mongering. Have him be proud of driving a gas guzzler. Have him eat meat. Have him call out virtue signallers and SJWs. 

It would be the biggest anti hero imaginable.


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I'm telling you, you want to create the closet thing to the next Austin? Have a character that is anti SJW. Have him make make sexist jokes. Have him "misgender" people. Have him make fun of covid fear mongering. Have him be proud of driving a gas guzzler. Have him eat meat. Have him call out virtue signallers and SJWs.
> 
> It would be the biggest anti hero imaginable.


The guy would be a damn legend.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

You're A Ghost said:


> So the line would be okay next week?


*Try some years.*


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

You're A Ghost said:


> The guy would be a damn legend.


Imagine the vignettes you could do with the guy. Have him walk through a vegan protest eating a massive burger. Have him walk through a woman's rights march holding a sign saying "show me your tits". Dude would be over AF with people who are sick of the SJW crap and be an ultra heat magnet to the SJWs. Ratings for sure.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Good line, the kid’s got a future


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Don't want to watch another one of this dude's lame raps.

Sounds like he used cheap heat to get over.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Man, if that gets people calling for him to be cancelled, no one tell these people what gets said in actual rap.

I mean sure you could argue it's in bad taste but it's not it was a death, he's a heel getting heat, this is a big nothing story.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

He's still a shitty rapper.. he's worse than John Cena. He sounds like a 10 year old kid trying to rap.


----------



## Harvard (Feb 17, 2021)

Lady Gaga worshippers -- and celebrity worshippers in general -- are creepy cultists. Like all creepy cultists, they're hyper-defensive of anything pertaining to their leaders, hence why this harmless rap diss is being blown out of proportion. You can't insult the almighty Lady Gaga or anything Lady Gaga adjacent, no sir.

My advice? Not only don't cave to these cultists, but instead double down on offending them. Mock them and their creepy celebrity worship until they're so embarrassed by who and what they are that they decide to change for the better. It's for their own good, even if they're too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Even John Cena didn't cross this line back in '04 where it would've been more accepted. This was distastefully cheap heat used to compensate for his shitty substance. He sucks and knows he can't get this kind of reaction with his usual awful lyrics.
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga's dog walker was actually shot 4 times the other day and the dogs were stolen.*


Well when seeds of Cena’s face turn leading up to Survivor Series Dr of Thuganomics Cena called the Heel team Homosexuals implying Big Show was bumming them not sure of the exact line but something like squashing them between his butt cheeks,


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Heat is only good if you can cook with it. Jim Cornette would have gotten heat for saying Ron Garvin went up like the Challenger too. But Dusty made him do it again.

I don’t know the line, it might be a lot of noise about nothing. But poor taste does not necessarily equate to good heat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

All i heard on socials were people tweeting about Gaga’s dogs - almost not a single word of support for the poor dog walker

but NOW its suddenly an issue


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking back at OLD thuganomic John Cena, majority of what he rapped back then would never make air now especially with most been teenager based humour about either nuts, balls or penis' etc. Plus I'm sure Cena mentioned many homophobic comments in that gimmick to.

Many difference between then and now is culture difference where anything you say can offend anyone, so promos are most reserved, in case of offence. 

I personally have no problems with Maxs rap promo, yes Lady Gaga bit was bad taste but he's a heel, he's meant to get a reaction and I'd much rather edgy reality comments than classic thuganomic Cena of ball and nut jokes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I mean i just looked at the answers and the majority are not negative


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Even John Cena didn't cross this line back in '04 where it would've been more accepted. This was distastefully cheap heat used to compensate for his shitty substance. He sucks and knows he can't get this kind of reaction with his usual awful lyrics.*
> 
> 
> *Lady Gaga's dog walker was actually shot 4 times the other day and the dogs were stolen.*


Didn't Cena mention John Ritter in a rap literally a day after he died?

At least the dogs got returned and the dog walker is alive.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Cancel culture my ass?

There are just things you don't say and do. Rock wasn't out there making fun of 9/11 in October 2001 in his promos ffs.

In 96 Raw was on the verge of cancellation because pillman threatened Austin with a gun so we know where the ceiling is. Making fun of someone getting shot I don't think TNT want that heat on them...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes. Let's compare someone surviving a shooting to a terrorist attack.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Erik. said:


> Yes. Let's compare someone surviving a shooting to a terrorist attack.


Are the two really that different in anything other than the sheer scope of number of people effected? This seems like a weird way to split hairs.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

At least finally got some compassion for the dog walker. 

Whole Internet was only outraged about the dogs being kidnapped until he said this.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Cry me a fucking river boohoo


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

All I can see is how horrible he is at cutting promos


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Are the two really that different in anything other than the sheer scope of number of people effected? This seems like a weird way to split hairs.


A terrorist attack that led to circa 3,000 deaths and a subsequent war of several hundred thousand deaths - changing the global landscape in an instant... 

Versus

A dogwalker who was shot, survived and the dogs returned... 

You're asking if that's splitting hairs?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

A rapper gimmick? That's origional. 
I just skipped through the show. I still have no idea who this guy is.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

In an often told story, Yamamoto was booked in Boaz, Alabama. He asked to make a statement prior to the match, and the crowd booed. In broken English, he lamented, "I wish make apology. Very sorry my country bomb Pear-uh Harbor." The audience quieted and expressed sympathy while Yamamoto wiped away tears. He continued, "It was wrong thing to do, I wish not happen," and the spectators applauded. Yamamoto exclaimed, "yes, I wish not happen because instead I wish they bomb Boaz!"

fuck it.
Be as offensive as you can.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopefully AEW and Caster respond correctly and shrug off the outrage-of-the-moment. Do you think any of these people faking outrage actually watch AEW? The line was just brought to the attention of Gaga fanatics and they take it as a call to arms to give them something to do for the night. 

Caster is a heel doing heel things. If anything he should go back at them. 

BUT these online victimhood cults will start digging into the lives of every wrestler to try and cancel anybody to get their scalp. They legitimately have nothing else better to do with their lives. Just ignore it and they'll move on to their next outrage.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheap ass Randy Orton, say any old shit to get people to notice you heat. If he had pulled down his pants and taken a dump in the middle of the ring it would have had the same effect.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We've had the Silent Generation, the Greatest Generation... now we have the Softest Generation who are rabidly waiting for anything to be offended by.

I hope Caster ramps it up next week with more edgy shit. He should quote some Dr. Seuss. This is what I loved about the AE and latter 90s in general. Viva freedom of speech.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Didn't Cena mention John Ritter in a rap literally a day after he died?
> 
> At least the dogs got returned and the dog walker is alive.


*I didn't catch that at the time or know who he was, but I googled it and you're right.*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As much as I dislike the cancel culture nonsense and the over sensitivity of grown adults (I miss the 90s)...

I can understand people being unhappy about that one line that Caster made. Someone actually got shot. That's like one step away from them dying, which is the most obvious thing to not joke about.

I still love Caster though. He does have a talent at this. When I heard that line I didn't get overly furious about it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I'm telling you, you want to create the closet thing to the next Austin? Have a character that is anti SJW. Have him make make sexist jokes. Have him "misgender" people. Have him make fun of covid fear mongering. Have him be proud of driving a gas guzzler. Have him eat meat. Have him call out virtue signallers and SJWs.
> 
> It would be the biggest anti hero imaginable.


Bro you sound more triggered by the SJWs then they are over this promo.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Are the two really that different in anything other than the sheer scope of number of people effected? This seems like a weird way to split hairs.


These people are sociopaths lol


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Harvard said:


> Lady Gaga worshippers -- and celebrity worshippers in general -- are creepy cultists. Like all creepy cultists, they're hyper-defensive of anything pertaining to their leaders, hence why this harmless rap diss is being blown out of proportion. You can't insult the almighty Lady Gaga or anything Lady Gaga adjacent, no sir.
> 
> My advice? Not only don't cave to these cultists, but instead double down on offending them. Mock them and their creepy celebrity worship until they're so embarrassed by who and what they are that they decide to change for the better. It's for their own good, even if they're too stupid to realize it.


Speaking of cults, you should check out the AEW reddit or any wreslting related area of the site if you want a laugh. The AEW reditt is nothing but an echo chamber.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

It’s not just Caster...if enough offense is generated TBS could void their deal with AEW. Then the entire promotion is essentially done, as no other network or streaming service will offer them a similar deal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> twitter woulda shut down if this was released in 2021


*Gucci performed it in front of Jeezy at their November 2020 Verzus battle and they laughed or just called him petty. There are two huge differences here. For one, Gucci killed a guy in self defense who Jeezy sent as a hitman that happened to be his friend. Two, that was 15 years ago. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329627424141656067*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329628813303615489
It's silly to compare gangsta shit to an innocent man doing his job.*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

It was in bad taste, but bad guys should do bad things in my opinion.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Krin said:


> yeah, I don't care. I'm sick of woke, politically charged fans getting offended at everything. heels aren't supposed to make you secretly want to like them. and the worst part is, it's fans like these that shape what wrestling is becoming.


BUT DIDNT YOU HEAR KACY CATARANZO WENT OUT WITHOUT A MASK


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking bar the year so far 😂😂😂 I'm so pissed I can't find a recording.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shock Street said:


> It was in bad taste, but bad guys should do bad things in my opinion.


Precisely.

It would be one thing if a face was saying something like that in an attempt to get a laugh, but a heel saying it to get heat... I mean it’s insensitive and not something I think people should say normally, but a bad guy character saying it? I don’t see the issue.

People are way too sensitive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hoping Caster goes full-on Buh Buh Ray when fans return. Though in this day and age, he'd be forced to live in exile for the rest of his life.

2:40 in this video... legendary. And Joey Styles + Don Callis on commentary.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheap heat but...I like cheap heat

Maybe Lady Gaga is the hall of fame level talent making their debut at Revolution and this is setting up a program LOL


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

And I thought people wanted to cancel him about mentioning Ronnie Garvin getting a fireball thrown in his face (by Jim Cornette).


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Max Caster is awesome, I don't care what the overly sensative workrate this is awesome new wrestling "fans" think about him. The guy is entertaining.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's all going on in here eh. 

People talking about how you're not supposed to like heels so it's fine, and in the same breath marking out for Max over this. That's some irony. _And_ some hypocrisy.

Heat isn't the same thing as it was in the old days. People know it's a performance and and aren't baying for blood in a legitimate sense. They know when the heel gets beat at the end, it's not real and is just a story. 

So when you get a stunt like this, you're not causing people to want to see the guy get beat. You're either tittilating the basement QAnon edgelords, or you're causing other fans to just not watch his segments. It doesn't really accomplish anything besides making AEW look cheap. Sure, Lady Gaga's stupid dogs and her dogs being stolen would be fair game, but the dude was almost killed.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Nothing to see here. Everyone move along.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I found it funny, weird to see a few people being disgusted.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't agree with the mob here, worst things said in rap and hip hop songs on the radio every day.

Lady Gaga is a pop culture icon and the event involving her dogs and the dog walker is part of her story, we're allowed to talk about it. He didn't say anything about the guy specifically, didn't mention his name or anything.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Gucci performed it in front of Jeezy at their November 2020 Verzus battle and they laughed or just called him petty. There are two huge differences here. For one, Gucci killed a guy in self defense who Jeezy sent as a hitman that happened to be his friend. Two, that was 15 years ago. *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329627424141656067*
> ...


Time heals all wounds. If Gucci performed that 15 years ago, Young Jeezy would have a very different response. 

Wrestling and rap are alike in a lot of ways. It's filled with bravado and saying shit to invoke a reaction from the audience. Caster's material was nothing compared to most rap which often involves innocent people that have nothing to do with the situation. 

Crowd going dumb like Palin's son - Earl Sweatshirt

But I'm contemplating yelling "Bombs away" on the game
Like I'm outside of an Ariana Grande concert waiting - Eminem 

I just wanna spend 4/20 with Rihanna
Throw her over my shoulder then bring her back to my island
Then put her legs over my head like a Hurricanrana - Flatbush Zombies



If you want an alternative to WWE, these are the types of things that AEW should be doing. If you want "JBL is poopy" then these types of outrages will lead to that product. An inoffensive lackluster product that invokes nothing from the audience is exactly what one can expect if you cater to every outrage on the internet.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He has talent for sure. Like the guy and the acclaimed generally.

Still room for improvement.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thorwold said:


> Cheap ass Randy Orton, say any old shit to get people to notice you heat. If he had pulled down his pants and taken a dump in the middle of the ring it would have had the same effect.


Caster is awesome what you just said is completely wrong lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Getting actual heat is good. It is not like he actually shot the guy or saying words could possibly affect his health. People need to stop overreacting about words.


I've seen ppl go as far as to say Caster is homophobic LMAO.....do they not realize he is gay?

Caster keep it bruh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I've seen ppl go as far as to say Caster is homophobic LMAO.....do they not realize he is gay?
> 
> Caster keep it bruh


Typical Twiiter people. Do not like someone? Just say they are whateverphobic and then you get to wear your virtue signaler gold star for the day.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Bro you sound more triggered by the SJWs then they are over this promo.


How is fan ficking a wrestling character being "triggered"? And why can't you liberal sissy boys get your own insults? Why do you have to steal them from the right?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> How is fan ficking a wrestling character being "triggered"? And why can't you liberal sissy boys get your own insults? Why do you have to steal them from the right?


I have no idea what you're talking about lmao but sure think what you want.

What I meant was that I find it cringe to desperately want a character that does stuff like make sexist jokes, misgender people, and in general just exist to piss off the SJW types.

Like I thought the Dudley Boys heatwave shit was fun. You go into that show knowing you might get insulted and the fans play along with it, so it's great. It's different name dropping a person who nearly got killed a day about just for some cheap heat.

Anybody cancelling the guy is dumb, and it's mainly twitter, nobody takes people who are professionally outraged on twitter seriously. But I thought it was in bad taste, that's all.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

This is most definitely not fully worthy of the outrage it has received but it was also a kinda shit cheap heat line that just wasn't worth it and horribly timed. It isn't deserving of either the utter vitriol some are giving it nor the praise for "wow way to stick it to the SJW's great heel heat" either it was a shitty poorly timed line to get cheap heat with no actual substance (which annoys me cause I actually like Max Caster's schtick more often than not and think he's got a good future if he develops his talents)


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about lmao but sure think what you want.
> 
> What I meant was that I find it cringe to desperately want a character that does stuff like make sexist jokes, misgender people, and in general just exist to piss off the SJW types.
> 
> Like I thought the Dudley Boys heatwave shit was fun. You go into that show knowing you might get insulted and the fans play along with it, so it's great. It's different name dropping a person who nearly got killed a day about just for some cheap heat.


Because in this era of zero stars the character would be huge. Most people (real men) are sick and tired of the SJW shit and would mark hard for a character who spit in the face of that movement. Then on the other side of the coin, the character would also garner nuclear heat from the SJW panty waists. For example just the thought of the character is getting you so angry that you needed to speak out against it. You're already proving it would be a success.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Because in this era of zero stars the character would be huge. Most people (real men) are sick and tired of the SJW shit and would mark hard for a character who spit in the face of that movement. Then on the other side of the coin, the character would also garner nuclear heat from the SJW panty waists. For example just the thought of the character is getting you so angry that you needed to speak out against it. You're already proving it would be a success.


Me posting on a forum makes me angry? I thought that was the point lmao

If you wanna salivate for something like that, sure whatever floats your boat. You and your real men can go to the small red-neck indy that character would be done at, because no show that has any sort of tv or streaming service would bother to cater to this type.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I've seen ppl go as far as to say Caster is homophobic LMAO.....do they not realize he is gay?
> 
> Caster keep it bruh


Its Bowen's that's gay not castor. Though he does love fingers


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Its Bowen's that's gay not castor. Though he does love fingers


Lmao indeed


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What's the story here please?
I know nothing about Lady Gaga or dogwalkers or pop culture / nevermind American pop culture

Thanks


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Aedubya said:


> What's the story here please?
> I know nothing about Lady Gaga or dogwalkers or pop culture / nevermind American pop culture
> 
> Thanks


Lady gagas dog walker got blasted. His still alive. And her prized bulldogs were stolen. Castor made reference to it in his rap on 10


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Whoah!


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> What's the story here please?
> I know nothing about Lady Gaga or dogwalkers or pop culture / nevermind American pop culture
> 
> Thanks


Lady Gaga (a very famous pop musician) has a dogwalker who walks her dogs. During a walk last week the dog walker was shot and killed and the dogs were taken.

This happened a few days before Dynamite.

They later found the dogs tied up somewhere. I am not sure if they found the perpetrator.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Caster is still pretty vanilla in the ring (vs. 10 was a snoozefest) so he should push the envelope as much as he can without going too far. That'll make him stand out when it's easy to get lost in the mix.

This is a TV-14 product and people want an alternative they said! Well, unscripted, edgy promos are part of the alternative, instead of safe PG from-the-script promos - "Imma kick your butt and take the title this Sunday live on PPV!"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Lady Gaga (a very famous pop musician) has a dogwalker who walks her dogs. During a walk last week the dog walker was shot and killed and the dogs were taken.
> 
> This happened a few days before Dynamite.
> 
> They later found the dogs tied up somewhere. I am not sure if they found the perpetrator.


The dog walker wasn't killed at all.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

No need to cancel, but sometimes things like this can be a bit soon. I get it's for heel heat and it was meant to antagonise people, but damn!


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

I like this kid.

He looks like a piece of shit, scumbag younger brother of Russell Wilson.

I hope he keeps pushing the envelope on his little raps. Whether they're good or bad, they're definitely unique and something different. I think this kid has some good potential.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Erik. said:


> The dog walker wasn't killed at all.


Thats some good news then. Hopefully it'd not that bad then.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

10gizzle said:


> I like this kid.
> 
> He looks like a piece of shit, scumbag younger brother of Russell Wilson.
> 
> I hope he keeps pushing the envelope on his little raps. Whether they're good or bad, they're definitely unique and something different. I think this kid has some good potential.


Me too. Glad AEW signed him.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

I saw Max Caster at a VPW show on Long Island a couple years ago. During the intermission he was talking shit to everyone. Kids, the elderly, it was pretty funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Man they're going to hate his rap from Revolution.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Good for you Max, don't apologize either, screw the SJW's


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheap heat. Anyone can get that kind of heat by insulting religions and political views.

Needs to up his game.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

meh it was nothing. Was the concept that the guy is a bad rapper or what? Kurt Angle was much better:


----------

